# connecting an intel 530T switch to a pc



## momo33 (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how to connect the intel 530T gigabit port to a pc? If so, what interface card would I need to put in the pc? I know I could connect one to the front cat5e as normal but the pc I want to connect is my server, as such I want it to go on the gigabit port so it can be accessed by everyoe through this.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2011)

According to the web, the Intel 530T has two gigabit ports in a module on the back.

What kind of server do you have, with what kind of slots and what type of built-in Ethernet?


----------



## momo33 (Oct 28, 2011)

It's not a server as such, merely a pc full tower with gigabit cat5 LAN ports on the back.

edit: those ports are not the same as the kind on the module on the back of the switch.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2011)

The Ethernet port on the computer should be a normal RJ45.  What are the gigabit ports on the switch?


----------



## momo33 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have no idea to be honest, I have never seen this sort before, but then I have only ever seen the RJ45 kind they aren't like those though. It looks like it's for some kind of fibre optic cable or such. I think it's the mx or sx module.

There are a series of 24 RJ45 LAN ports on the front if that's right.


----------



## momo33 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://fourpair.com/ccp6_09/ccp0-prodshow/251022.html

Looks like what I need.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2011)

There are fiber network cards, but a consumer gigabit switch actually costs less.  OTOH, just connecting to one of the standard RJ45s on the Intel is probably adequate.


----------



## momo33 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, but I had the switch given to me long ago for nothing . I don't like to waste things though.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2011)

Believe me, I know the feeling.  But you can use it at 100M until you find a need for gigabit.


----------

